# How to set timing?



## LulzT1 (Aug 24, 2015)

The crank, cam, and HPFP pullies all have a timing mark which will should line up with their respective marks on the timing belt. If you didn't use the locking tools hopefully you marked the pullies and block before taking the old belt off. You do NOT want to move the crank/cam pullies much to align the marks since these are interference motors. The HPFP can turn to match the line. When I did mine the cam pulley liked to slowly move, but I had a marks to reference to move it back. Also don't forget to set the tension on the belt, you'll need to use a screw drive to pry up on the tensioner and align the tab with the hole above the slot and simultaneously tighten the pulley bolt. I attached some pics for your reference, hope this helps.


----------



## gary.chisholm98 (11 mo ago)

Ok thanks alot man go na do this tomorrow hella hot today


----------

